# No water presure in my dishwasher



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, do you have pressure in the rest of your house? Any idea what the house pressure is?


I presume it used to work, right?

Does it allow any water to enter? If not, it could be a variety of problems. If it lets some in, I would look to the inlet valve. It could be partially plugged with miinerals or it simply may not be opening completely.


----------



## MrsFix-it (Mar 10, 2011)

The rest of the house is fine. The sink faucet was running funny so I cleaned the aerator and it was filled with sand. But now it works fine. The dishwasher gets some water but not enough to get the soap out of the dispenser or rinse the dishes. I think your right. How do I get to that valve to clean it?


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

I got some good info from this website when I had to fix my washing machine. http://www.appliancepartspros.com/ , http://forum.appliancepartspros.com/


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

MrsFix-it said:


> The rest of the house is fine. The sink faucet was running funny so I cleaned the aerator and it was filled with sand. But now it works fine. The dishwasher gets some water but not enough to get the soap out of the dispenser or rinse the dishes. I think your right. How do I get to that valve to clean it?


 On my dishwasher, the valve is located behind the kick plate on the left side.
The water supply line is connected to this with a connector that needs to be tightened and loosened with water pump pliers.
My supply line is plastic, as is the connector.

Before loosening the connector be sure to shut off the water supply or you will be in for an unexpected shower.
When the supply line is disconnected, place a large, low tray under it and then have somebody turn on the water very, very slowly. Allow the water to run out into the tray until there is no sign of sand or debrie coming out.
Verify that you have good flow coming from the water line. Keep in mind that this is a HOT water line, and take care not to be burned.
After assuring that you have a good, clean flow from the water line, put it back together and try the washer again.
If it still runs slow, you may require a new valve as its likely a sealed unit.
You mention that you have sand in the water and sand in the valve is bad news.
A water filter should be considered, if you have sand in the water.

You must be on a well? When I was on a well, I had sand probs. also!


----------



## MrsFix-it (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Wildie! I'm going to give it a shot. Yes we have an artisian well that ran low last summer and brought sand in I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

MrsFix-it said:


> Thanks Wildie! I'm going to give it a shot. Yes we have an artisian well that ran low last summer and brought sand in I'll let you know how it works!


 Good luck! I'll be interested to hear how you make out! :yes:


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

We had a similar issue when we first started using our well, but with the washing machine and toilets, not the dishwasher. Turned out the supply hoses to these items all had a filter screen in them that was clogging. Easy to fix.


----------



## meenakshidpfoc (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I think you should check it properly. what i feel that there can be a possibility of leak. So check it once.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

there should be a small screen inside that water valve, most likely it is plugged with sand also. take it out clean it good and put it back in.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

hardwareman said:


> there should be a small screen inside that water valve, most likely it is plugged with sand also. take it out clean it good and put it back in.


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

From what I know about working on dishwashers, and from experience: The water pressure really does not matter to a dishwasher. Most, but not all, dishwashers use some type of float device to determine when the unit has enough water in it to start the cycle. A timer would not work because of different water pressure's at different locations. Say a timer was for one minute, at some locations with pressure at the 50# reading, more water would be let in than in a location with 40# of pressure in one minute, at one minute of timing. The PO's dishwasher should allow water to come in until the float device is satisfied, the proper water level would be reached, and the cycle should start. The PO does not actually state what his/her problem is.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Thurman said:


> . The PO's dishwasher should allow water to come in until the float device is satisfied, the proper water level would be reached, and the cycle should start. The PO does not actually state what his/her problem is.


no that is not right, true it operates on a float switch but it also is timed out. Usually a dishwasher fill cycle is for around 120-180 seconds depending on brand, so even if it took in only a cup of water it will start its cycle anyway.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I think Thurman makes a good point.

A better indication of a clogged inlet screen may be longer times to fill and raise the float valve to shut the water off.
I would still check the sre the inlet screen though.

In addition to that I think I would disassemble the parts in the bottom of the washer under the lower spray arm. I have seen some strange things in there, broken platic forks, food wrappers, etc. I have even seen cellophane* and numerous things you would not expect to be there that had not been diced up and sent on through to the pump and expelled.

The few I have worked on just snapped together and made for easy disassembly.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Hardware, are you saying the timer will advance whether the float valve is up ot not? 

Actually, the inlet valve is also timed, if I am not mistakened. So, if the sreen is clogged, the washer will not get the amount of water needed in the time alloted. Ho may be only getting a "cup full"of water. That would mean low pressure, right?

I guess the best thing would be to check from the saddle valve onward to the inlet and everything between it and the pump if necessary.

As you can see, I did not spend a lot of time with dishwashers.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

boman47k said:


> Hardware, are you saying the timer will advance whether the float valve is up ot not?


exactly, the timer will advance to the wash cycle whether it takes in water or not


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

hardwareman said:


> exactly, the timer will advance to the wash cycle whether it takes in water or not


All models?

Seems like a design flaw.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

boman47k said:


> All models?
> yes
> Seems like a design flaw.


how so?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

look at it this way, lets say your dishwasher is filling great no problems but then your float somehow gets jammed up or the switch fails. The dishwasher continues to fill and fill and fill because there is no way for it to shut off because your switch is stuck in the normal closed position. Disasterous. not such a design flaw after all.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe so. Still seems like there would be a better way.

Seems like a timed inlet valve independent of the float valve would stop a continuous flooding conditon.

I'm thinking as in an icemaker inlet valve. Run 5 or 6 seconds, or whatever, and shut off. Looks like a time could be set on a diswasher similiar to this.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

not exactly sure what your point is , I'm thinking you do not understanding how a dishwasher fill circuit works. there is no float valve, all it is is a float and a micro switch. Timer or circuit board engages sending power to float switch,water valve gets power through float switch, water fills into tub, water raises float , float trips micro switch cutting power to valve. Plain easy and very effective you have double protection in case of failure.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

hardwareman said:


> exactly, the timer will advance to the wash cycle whether it takes in water or not





boman47k said:


> All models?
> 
> Seems like a design flaw.


No, not all models. Mine (LG) will fill until the time expires. If the fill level sensor is not satisfied, it will go "ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding" to let me know it is on strike until I open the door and close it which resets the fill timer.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

same thing, instead of running it dings at you.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

hardwareman said:


> same thing, instead of running it dings at you.


exactly. At least I do not get the surprise of the machine having had run without enough water to actually wash the dishes though. That would tend to piss me off as well, I suspect the heating element not being covered with water, if needing to run, would be subject to damage as well.


----------



## MrsFix-it (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I've tried it all.... Cleaned the filter inside, flushed the pipes and cleaned the screen. But all I have to show for it is a huge bruise on my elbow. The dishwasher is running better, but still not great. I think I might need to call in a plumber, or get a new dishwasher. I learned a lot though!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

hardwareman said:


> not exactly sure what your point is , I'm thinking you do not understanding how a dishwasher fill circuit works. there is no float valve, all it is is a float and a micro switch. Timer or circuit board engages sending power to float switch,water valve gets power through float switch, water fills into tub, water raises float , float trips micro switch cutting power to valve. Plain easy and very effective you have double protection in case of failure.


Hehehe, actually, I know it is not a float *valve*. Not sure why I kept using the word *valve*, I did not have one pictured. 

They do get stuck, and I believe there should be a better way to stop the flow.

I admit I am not that familiar with dishwashers as I fooled with washers, dryers and fridges more. Not really in a professional way. Buy them , fix them, and sell them for the most part. That was years ago.

Didn't come across a lot of dishwashers. The ones I did come across, I did not think were worth the time and effort to fix.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Listen to the H/Wman, don't buy a new d/w-they're nowhere near as good as the old ones-if you have at least 20# pressure to D/W-your valve[fill] is bad, common problem....just to add; the float sw is only for safety, [to H/W point].. most older d/w used only the timer for fill. there is a flow washer in the valve to accomodate different water press'. some d/w do time out on the float sw-older Maytag for eg but that's a design thingie as they use current flow through the mtr to control the det cup trip mech. it also ensures on the first fill if the tub is cold and water hot you won't get a surge coming out the door. over the years some manf used a press sw to control level but that basicaly fell out of favor..many of todays electronic E D/W use sensors, current flow, turbidity or back to the old press sw to determine fill-your LG beep...so now we're saving water? but the dish' aren't clean--????


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

nap said:


> exactly. I suspect the heating element not being covered with water, if needing to run, would be subject to damage as well.,


 Hmmm? The heating element on mine only comes on after all the water has been pumped away. It dries the dishes!
For washing, hot water must be supplied from a hotwater heater.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

MrsFix-it said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I've tried it all.... Cleaned the filter inside, flushed the pipes and cleaned the screen. But all I have to show for it is a huge bruise on my elbow. The dishwasher is running better, but still not great. I think I might need to call in a plumber, or get a new dishwasher. I learned a lot though!


 Was there any sign of sand in the valve or filter?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Wildie said:


> Hmmm? The heating element on mine only comes on after all the water has been pumped away. It dries the dishes!
> For washing, hot water must be supplied from a hotwater heater.




I guess you would be right. I forgot about that.

Mine heats the water if it is not up to proper temp or I use the "sanitary wash" where it heats it to "will cause damage to human skin" temp.


----------

